# Red Pepper & Parmesan Pizzas



## suzan_33333 (Jun 24, 2011)

Ingredients
50g/2oz parmesan
225g/8oz self-raising flour
50g/2oz butter
125ml/4fl oz milk
4-6 tbsp pesto
2 large roasted peppers from a jar
12 green or black olives
A good handful of rocket

Method
1. Turn oven to 220°C/fan 200°C/gas7 and grease 2 baking trays. Using the rasping plate finely grate half the cheese into a food processor. Change the rasping plate for the processor blade, add the flour, butter and a
good pinch of salt into the bowl, then whiz until all of the butter has been incorporated. Add the milk, then mix to a soft, sticky like dough.
2. Divide the dough into 4, flour your fingers and press each piece into rough circles about the size of a saucer. Thickly spread with pesto then tear each pepper in 6 pieces and arrange on top with olives. Bake for 10 mins until golden. Top with rocket and shave over remaining cheese using a potato peeler. Make it for Kids: Cover the pesto with slices of ham, pepperoni or flaked tuna, then top with the peppers and some grated cheese.


----------



## Calya (Jun 24, 2011)

Yummy! Thanks for the recipe. I love parmesan AND roasted red pepper.


----------



## chopper (Jun 24, 2011)

Sounds good, but what is rocket?


----------



## Rocklobster (Jun 24, 2011)

Rocket is a salad green that has a hotish, peppery finish, kind of like radish, in flavor. A bit strong for a whole salad on its own, but great to add to other things.


----------



## chopper (Jun 24, 2011)

Rocklobster said:


> Rocket is a salad green that has a hotish, peppery finish, kind of like radish. A bit strong for a whole salad on its own, but great to add to other things.


 Thanks so much.  I learn something new every day.  I had really never heard of this.


----------



## Ausec1981 (Jun 28, 2011)

Rocket, is what us americaaaans call arugula. Also called roquette.


----------

